# kompaktes, leichtes lan party ATX Gehäuse



## Asbasnowe (7. November 2010)

*kompaktes, leichtes lan party ATX Gehäuse*

Hey 

habe noch en mobo und cpu daheim rumliegen ( Asus P5E Deluxe X48 ATX mobo und q6600 cpu) und habe mir gedacht diese teile für einen möglichst leichten kleinen Lan Party PC zu machen.

Ich suche nach einem Gehäuse dass für Mobos im ATX format geeignet ist aber dennoch klein und leicht. Habe schon gekuckt aba nichts wirklich gutes gefunden.

bitte helfet mir weiter

danke für eure Beiträge!


----------



## Superwip (8. November 2010)

*AW: kompaktes, leichtes lan party ATX Gehäuse*

Hier eines der kleinsten und leichtesten ATX Alugehäuse überhaupt in das man noch normalgroße Erweiterungskarten einbauen kann:

Lian Li PC-A06FB 
Lian Li PC-A06FB schwarz, Alu | Geizhals.at Deutschland
?????????? Lian Li Industrial Co., Ltd.

*3,8kg*
187x375x490mm
ATX

4 5,25" Schächte
3 3,5" HDD Halterungen
1x 120mm Lüfter (Front) + 1x 140mm (Oberseite)
Plätze für 7 Erweiterungskarten
Platz für bis zu 270mm lange Grafikkarten 

Achtung: Manche Karten wie die HD 5870 und die HD 5970 sowie manche Versionen der 5830 passen hier nicht, die HD 4870 X2 und die GTX 295 muss man schon stopfen (sie sind genau 27cm lang); durch modifizieren der 3,5" Laufwerksaufhängung (Verschieben oder ganz entfernen) kann man aber noch Platz herausschlagen und gegebenenfalls die 3,5" Laufwerke in den 5,25 Schächten unterbringen, wenn man nicht zu viele hat


----------



## Dommerle (9. November 2010)

*AW: kompaktes, leichtes lan party ATX Gehäuse*

Was hältst du von einem BitFenix Survivor? Ebenfalls ATX und extrem handlich. Außerdem hat es einen versenkbaren Tragegriff und viele weiter Features.

Hier findest du einen umfangreichen Testbericht zum Gehäuse.


----------



## Asbasnowe (11. November 2010)

*AW: kompaktes, leichtes lan party ATX Gehäuse*

ok danke


----------



## Superwip (14. November 2010)

*AW: kompaktes, leichtes lan party ATX Gehäuse*

Beim Gewicht ist das Lian Li PC-A06FB aber mit 3,8 kg dem 9kg schweren BitFenix Survivor weit überlegen, es ist auch nochmal wesentlich kompakter

Einen Tragegriff würde ich nicht als Killerfeature betrachten, den kann man immernoch einbauen


----------



## Dommerle (14. November 2010)

*AW: kompaktes, leichtes lan party ATX Gehäuse*

Naja, ich habe zum BitFenix Survivor geraten, weil diese Lian Li-"Klötze" nicht Jedermann's Sache sind und ich persönlich das Survivor viel stylischer finde, aber das ist ja bekanntlich geschmackssache!


----------



## Asbasnowe (14. November 2010)

*AW: kompaktes, leichtes lan party ATX Gehäuse*

es kommt nicht nur aufs gewicht an sondern auch auf die maße. Das Bitfenix ist ein echt gutes case, aber von den maßen her kommt es auf die typischen desktop maße und vom gewicht her ist es auch ein ganz shcöner brocken. Was haltet ihr von diesem Gehäuse:

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Lian Li - PC A05 Serie » Lian Li PC-A05NB Midi Tower - black


----------



## Superwip (17. November 2010)

*AW: kompaktes, leichtes lan party ATX Gehäuse*

Sicher nicht schlecht aber noch ein wenig größer und schwerer als das von mir vorgeschlagene Lian Li PC-A06FB


----------



## vad4r (17. November 2010)

*AW: kompaktes, leichtes lan party ATX Gehäuse*

Wenn es wirklich nur für die lan, und nicht für show & shine sein soll, würde ich einfach mal nach einem gebrauchten Alugehäuse im MP schauen. LianLi ist immer eine gute Adresse....


----------

